# Vacation Plans for 2010



## pianodinosaur (Jan 3, 2010)

Vacation Plans for 2010:

10 day Southern Caribbean Cruise with Holland America through HGVC April-May 
7 day Residences at the Crane, Barbados via RCI exchange October-November (confirmed yesterday  )

I am curious to know what other HGVC TUG members have planned for 2010.


----------



## Elster (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, 
I've finally sorted out the logistics for 2010 (or thereabouts) and its looking like this:-

1. May Flight from UK to Honolulu > 3 nights Honolulu > flight to Big Island, 22 nights at the Bay Club > back to Honolulu then flight to New York 2 nights > flight home.

2. Mid Sept, Flight > UK to Maldives, 10 nights on Rangali Island, > flight home (poor and impoverished)

3. No more holidays for 2010 - out of HGVC points, HHons points and cash!


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 3, 2010)

In May -- a long weekend in Orlando at International Drive.
In July -- a week-long on Holmes Beach (FL) at Umbrella Beach Resort (RCI).
Early September -- 10 days in Italy or Northern California (haven't decided).
... waiting for a HHonors point-conversion to post.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 3, 2010)

Jan : Harborside resort Atlantis, Bahamas (II exchange)
Feb : cruise to caribbean
spring break : Marriott Barony Beach, Hilton Head Island, SC (II exchange)
June : Four Seasons Aviara, CA
Aug : Marriott Fairway Villas, NJ (II exchange)

I didn't decide where to go with 2010 HGVC points or starOption (starwood) yet. I have too many!


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jan 3, 2010)

*2010*

Not everything is firmed up yet, but so far...

1.  June - One week sailing in the BVI (still piecing this trip together; have 4 nights at Guana Island as well - total trip will be about 3 weeks)

2.  December (xmas week) - 1 week @ Bay Club in Hawaii (Big Island)

Would like to go somewhere over spring break, but sadly might be out of $$ for much more.


----------



## miketv (Jan 3, 2010)

First year owner and so feeling envious.

March break in Orlando at International Drive and some open season later in the summer.

Enjoy all


----------



## urple2 (Jan 3, 2010)

I used my points for a 2 bedroom stay at Disney's Saratoga Springs for my daughter and her friends. She's there now.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 4, 2010)

With my HGVC points / SFX exchanges this year:

Week in Steamboat in January
3 days in Vegas mid-march
Week in Big Sky, Montana in June (Yellowstone, etc.)
Week in Orlando in October

Plus probably another 2+ stays at Valdoro (Breckenridge, CO) via Open Season

Kurt


----------



## DEROS (Jan 4, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> Vacation Plans for 2010:
> 
> 10 day Southern Caribbean Cruise with Holland America through HGVC April-May
> 7 day Residences at the Crane, Barbados via RCI exchange October-November (confirmed yesterday  )
> ...



I was thinking about doing a Cruise with HGVC points.  Even though it most likely not a good exchange rate, how easy was it to book / find a cruise?

Thanks
Deros


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 4, 2010)

DEROS said:


> I was thinking about doing a Cruise with HGVC points.  Even though it most likely not a good exchange rate, how easy was it to book / find a cruise?
> 
> Thanks
> Deros



It is extremely easy.  The exchange rate is not the best but it does help diffray the cost significantly.  This will be my third cruise with HGVC points. It really is a very nice benefit of HGVC membership.  Sometimes I would rather cruise and sometimes I would rather stay in a hotel.  If it were not for the MFs and purchase, I would not be treating myself to any good times.


----------



## danoquinn (Jan 4, 2010)

March - HGVC Points - 10 days at KingsLand, HI followed by 7 days in Maui at the Grand Wailea using HH points

Fall - Looking at going to Napa/Sonoma or maybe Desert Palm Beach.  Still working this.


----------



## daisy23 (Jan 4, 2010)

So far --

Marriott Ko Olina -  Jan. 31-Feb. 7

HGVC Kingsland, Waikoloa, Big Island - Feb 7-12

   We converted the rest of our 2010 HGVC Club points to Hilton Honors points.  

Other ideas for the year:  Ann Arbor;  Cabo San Lucas; Marriott Desert Springs Villas II in the Fall/Winter;  Ko Olina again  ;  NYC;  Niagara Falls, among other ideas.
I need to get moving on the planning....


----------



## hockeybrain (Jan 4, 2010)

Home week plus additional two days open season later in January this year


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats Pianodinosaur, nice to hear that your Barbados exchange came through.  


Here are my plans for 2010

late Feb/early Mar - 1st day HHV Rainbow Tower (might try to get open season but hate to give up our corner oceanfront diamond head view room  ) followed by 9 days at the HGVC Lagoon Tower 3 bdrm Penthouse followed by 4 days at the Four Seasons Maui in Wailea
April - Marriott Fairway Villas, NJ (II exchange using WM) 
August - Disney Animal Kingdom Villas (RCI exchange using WM) 

still need to plan a NYC w57 weekend trip and possibly some weekend trips to see out of state family members (not a timeshare or hotel stay).


----------



## i39249 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow Tuggers really know how to travel........

For me,

Spring Break - HHV - Kalia Tower 
Summer Break - Wyndam New Orleans (via HGVC-RCI exchange)
                        Manhattan Club - NYC (via HGVC-RCI exchange)

the rest of the points, I exchanged into HH points......  haven't decided where to go on the HH hotel points yet.


----------



## Catguy (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, I'm in awe of the plans you guys have!  

I'm looking forward to my first stay as an HGVC owner this March, when we go to Orlando for a week... followed by a long weekend in Vegas in the Fall.  Might seem rather pedestrian to the well-traveled vets on this board, but I'm wicked excited!!


----------



## Catguy (Jan 4, 2010)

miketv said:


> First year owner and so feeling envious.
> 
> March break in Orlando at International Drive and some open season later in the summer.
> 
> Enjoy all



Will be at Orlando - International Drive March 20-27.  You?


----------



## thunderbolt (Jan 4, 2010)

Jan. 19 - Feb.19, Cabarete, Dom. Rep. Penthouse (Ocean One), home for 4 days, then driving to Marriott Grande Vista, Feb. 26 - April 09. Got to find a golfing duffXX, I mean partner.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't confirmed much my travel plans for 2010 yet, still thinking about it.  I plan to go to NYC as much as I can to take advantage of the great availability at West 57th right now.  I also like Orlando a lot, but most of those trips are planned more spontaneously.  That's what I love about HGVC and Orlando... so much availability.  Who says timesharing means planning years in advance??!!  lol

Right now, all I have booked for 2010 is:

February 5-8, Hyatt Regency San Francisco.  A FlyerTalk get together.  
April 5-10, 3BR at Valdoro Mtn. Lodge, Breckenridge, CO.  
June 4-11, 2BR at Disney's BWV. DVC RCI exchange.
June 22-28, Doubletree Suites Times Square, NYC.  HHonors VIP award stay (at the OLD rates) using 175K HHonors pts.

I have yet to plan my international travel.  In the springtime I will have about 11 free nights at any Hyatt property worldwide thanks to the Faster Free Nights promo.  The Park Hyatt Sydney is supposed to be spectacular!


----------



## baileysj88 (Jan 5, 2010)

So many wonderful places to go. I am not ready to take the International plunge yet but I still have so much to see in the US.

Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort - Spring Break
The Ridge on Sedona Golf - June
Palace View in Branson - Thanksgiving

Still have three more to book. Any suggestions??

Wishing everyone a safe and happy new year of vacationing.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawaii (Oahu) - HGVC
Washington, DC - HHonors
Hawaii (Waikoloa) - HGVC


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 5, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> Vacation Plans for 2010:
> 
> 10 day Southern Caribbean Cruise with Holland America through HGVC April-May
> 7 day Residences at the Crane, Barbados via RCI exchange October-November (confirmed yesterday  )
> ...



Our 2010 points were combined with our 2009 points to help pay for a 7 night Med cruise in 2009.

For 2010, we have a 7 night cruise on Royal Caribbean's Oasis of the Sea's. Timeshare stays include Kauai, Hilton Head Island, Breckenridge, Lake Tahoe, Branson and Palm Beach Florida.


----------



## DAA (Jan 5, 2010)

Las Vegas - 01/23/10 - 01/30/10 - A II Getaway at the Marriott Grand Chateau
St. Thomas - 04/24/10 - 4/30/10 - Renting at Sapphire Beach Resort
Aruba - 09/18/10 - 09-25-10 - I traded our Marriott Cypress Harbor for the Marriott Aruba Surf Club

I am very excited as I am a new timeshare owner.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 5, 2010)

DAA said:


> Las Vegas - 01/23/10 - 01/30/10 - A II Getaway at the Marriott Grand Chateau
> St. Thomas - 04/24/10 - 4/30/10 - Renting at Sapphire Beach Resort
> Aruba - 09/18/10 - 09-25-10 - I traded our Marriott Cypress Harbor for the Marriott Aruba Surf Club
> 
> I am very excited as I am a new timeshare owner.



!4 day Europe cruise,   9 days in Canada,  Labor Day week at the Barony, third week of Nov at Oceanwatch. Still have two weeks no plans yet.


----------



## amisco (Jan 6, 2010)

*2010 Magical Mystery Tour...*

January - Hilton Head Island - One Week
Feburary- March -- Hilton Head Island - Two Weeks
March -  Las Vegas (Marriott Grand Chateau)- One week
April - Pheonix/Scottsdale - JW Marriott - Four Days
May - Hilton Head (2 weeks) - New York (Hilton Club)  (1 week)
June/July - Hilton Head Island  (1 week) to New York (Hilton Club 4 days)
September - Las Vegas (Hilton Flamingo) three days
Octo   ber - Rome - Venice (9 days) to Hilton Head Island (one week0


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 6, 2010)

Through March:
DVC Wilderness Lodge (thru Jan 2)
DVC Saratoga Springs Treehouse Villas (current location)
DVC Beach Club Resort
DVC Animal Kingdom Resort
DVC Old Key West
HGVC Parc Soleil
Marriott Grande Vista
Marriott Harbour Lakes
Marriott Surf Club
Marriott Ocean Watch
Marriott Manor Club
HGVC W 57th (hopefully if 44 day window works out)

May/June:
Hyatt Grand Aspen
HGVC Sanibel Cottages
DVC Old Key West
Hyatt Coconut Plantation
Marriott Grand Chateau

September:
DVC Grand Californian Villas
HGVC HHV Lagoon Tower
Marriott Ocean Club
HGVC Kingsland
HGVC HHV Grand Waikikian

October:
HGVC Seawatch on the Beach
DVC (not firmed up yet)

December: 
HGVC and DVC in Orlando (not firmed up yet)

Would like to throw a week or two in Europe in there somewhere, but no firm plans yet.


----------



## flexonguy (Jan 6, 2010)

May/April = Eight days in Orlando Seaworld

October = Thinking about California HGVC somewhere

Sometime this year quick four day stay at the HGVC Flamingo with friends.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 6, 2010)

dvc_john said:


> Through March... [12 places].
> May/June... [5 places]
> September... [5 places]
> October... [2 places]
> ...



Dude, things not so good at home? 
"Toto, I don't think we're in Kansas anymore."


----------



## Elsie Mae (Jan 7, 2010)

Moorea (French Polynesia) for 12 days starting 1/24/10 using Hilton Honors Points accumulated thru credit card usage.
Going to Machu Picchu this summer (not using any points).

I converted all my 2010 HGVC points to HH for future use in Europe in 2011.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 7, 2010)

feb  Breckenridge winter break two 2 bdr plus units 4 nights each (1 room for the in-laws and family)

1 week Disney BWV
1 week Disney AKV
 


pushed forward the rest of the points for who knows?


----------



## Janann (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll come back to this thread when I'm feeling discouraged in my search for the perfect trade.  Everyone has posted some great trades.  For me:
Port O'Call, Hilton Head Island SC in March:whoopie: 
Residences at the Crane, Barbados in July:whoopie:


----------



## lvkcwalker (Jan 9, 2010)

March - Parc Soleil - 6 nights
April - Easter Week- RCI Exchange -Jackson Gore, VT
May - Washington DC area - 1 week HH pts
Oct - Tucson AZ - 1 week HH pts


----------



## Mack Diva (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow - an impressive set of vacation plans for this group.  I only have one thing in the hopper for now:

September (Labor Day) in NYC at Hilton Club

I have to get going on a plan the rest of my trips...


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mack Diva said:


> I only have one thing in the hopper for now:
> September (Labor Day) in NYC at Hilton Club



Hey, Mack. I just booked a stay at the Hilton Garden Inn in downtown DC for that weekend. 
Interesting that you'll be going from DC to NYC to get away at the same time I'm going to DC to get away, while I'm sure, they'll be New Yorkers heading here, to get away.  Not sure what this says, 'cept maybe we sure do like snooping around each others backyards.


----------



## judgerey (Jan 11, 2010)

February - HGVC Seaworld - 7 days - 2 bedroom
April - HGVC Flamingo - 4 days - 1 bedroom
August - Silverleaf Oak 'N Spruce - 7 days - 2 bedroom
August - Vacation Village Berkshires - 7 days - 1 bedroom
October - Rome Cavalieri (we hope) - 6 days + 4 days @ Hotel Piram (paid)

We still have +5000 points left for 2010.  Thinking of combining them with our 9600 pts for 2011 and taking a cruise.:whoopie:


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 11, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Hey, Mack. I just booked a stay at the Hilton Garden Inn in downtown DC for that weekend.
> Interesting that you'll be going from DC to NYC to get away at the same time I'm going to DC to get away, while I'm sure, they'll be New Yorkers heading here, to get away.  Not sure what this says, 'cept maybe we sure do like snooping around each others backyards.



Talent312, I live in D.C area, if you need a guide or buddy during driving, let me know


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 12, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Talent312, I live in D.C area, if you need a guide or buddy during driving, let me know



Its very kind of you to offer, but I'm well-familiar with DC, having worked briefly as a paper-pusher for the Treasury Department (in my younger days) and visited friends+family there many times. So, we'll be fine.

My brief stint in DC was the scene of some strange events in my life...
-- where I saw "Star Wars" when it was first released;
-- broke up with a GF  who I later married (my first wife);
-- lived for a while on a schooner at Gangplank Marina;
-- saw "Phantom" performed with pianos during the musician's strike; and
-- late one night, got plastered while sitting on the Mall with some friends.
[Those were the days!]


----------



## Bxian (Jan 13, 2010)

We just traded a portion of our May 1-May 8 2010 2 B/R week at the Charter Club of Marco Island for 3 nights in a 1 B/R at the Hilton Craigendarroch in Scotland in early September 2010. We are combining the 3 Hilton Craigendarroch nights with a 2 night stay at the Caledonian Hilton in Edinburgh, Scotland, 1 night at the Hilton Colyumbridge Hotel in Aviemore, Scotland and 1 night at the Hilton hotel in Glasgow, Scotland. All of the hotel nights are free using Hilton Honors reward certificates.

We also are keeping 4 nights in a 2 B/r using what is left of our original May week at the Charter Club and will add 2 free hotel nights (one at the airport o our way in and one at the Hilton Naples) to extend our time in Florida by a couple of days.

Finally, we are spending 3 nights at the Doubletree Key West at the end of Feb. after I attend a work conference (free nights at the Doubletree also free using Hilton reward certificates.) Hilton is devaluing the Hilton Honors points after 1/14/10, so if you see any reward stay plans in your future, now is the time to make them!


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 13, 2010)

Great thread!

So far:

through Jan 2 - 47 Park Street, London

June - 13 nights in a Grand Waikikian penthouse, then 4 nights in another unit or hotel at HHV.

July - possibly several nights at Park Street to meet my son returning from a school trip to Greece.

Dec. - probably Christmas and New Year at Park Street

YEAH!!!  Isn't timesharing wonderful?!

nonutrix


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 13, 2010)

Bxian said:


> We just traded a portion of our May 1-May 8 2010 2 B/R week at the Charter Club of Marco Island for 3 nights in a 1 B/R at the Hilton Craigendarroch in Scotland in early September 2010. We are combining the 3 Hilton Craigendarroch nights with a 2 night stay at the Caledonian Hilton in Edinburgh, Scotland, 1 night at the Hilton Colyumbridge Hotel in Aviemore, Scotland and 1 night at the Hilton hotel in Glasgow, Scotland. All of the hotel nights are free using Hilton Honors reward certificates.



Bxian,

We stayed in all of these places, except the Hilton in Glasgow, during the summer of 07 - we loved this trip!

Good luck and have fun!

nonutrix


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow - great traveling.

My daughter is a competitive cheerleader, so I get to do some traveling with her (I'm a teacher so it's so complicated)
February - Hartford CT (cheerleading)  hotel
May - Virginia Beach (cheerleading) -  Beach house
July - Riveria Maya - Grand Mayan exchange with SFX/Hilton Points
August - Renting a house on the fingerlakes


----------



## Bxian (Jan 14, 2010)

Nonatrix-Glad to hear you had fun in Scotland-I am excited about pur upcoming trip!Did you rent a car in Scotland?  If so, how was the driving and what car rental company did you use?


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 14, 2010)

Bxian said:


> Nonatrix-Glad to hear you had fun in Scotland-I am excited about pur upcoming trip!Did you rent a car in Scotland?  If so, how was the driving and what car rental company did you use?



Yes, we rented a car from Hertz in Manchester, the airport we flew into.  Driving was not difficult at all, except when you get into the Highlands there are a lot of blind curves, free-range sheep, and single track roads.  The main thing to understand is that what seems like a short distance will actually take you much longer to drive than you will expect.  When out of the city, never plan to drive more than a mile or two after dark.  What time of the year did you plan to go?  Remember that in the summer it will not get totally dark until about 11PM!

If you would like more info on the Hilton Caledonian and the various properties, send me a PM.

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## LBTRS (Jan 14, 2010)

Booked so far...

January Worldmark Indio CA
February Worldmark Pinetop AZ
May Wyndham Grand Desert Las Vegas NV
July Worldmark Arrow Point Harrison ID
September Wyndham Oceanside Pier Oceanside CA
December Wyndham Sedona AZ


----------



## miketv (Jan 17, 2010)

Catguy said:


> Will be at Orlando - International Drive March 20-27.  You?



March 12-21


----------



## Elster (Jan 17, 2010)

Bxian, let me know if you need any info on Scotland, I'm UK based and know it really well...

As people as said, dont under-estimate the roads...what seems a short distance can take an age, especially if you get stuck behind a 'van...


----------



## rosebud5 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Vacation 2010*

My wish list:

Late Summer - two weeks to Italy

Early Summer - one week vacation on a beach in NC


----------



## GTLINZ (Jan 17, 2010)

May - Coronado Island
Sept - fall break at Tuscany (I-drive)

Saving for Hawaii in Feb 2011 !

This is the life ...


----------



## bosco0633 (Jan 17, 2010)

Tomorrow breckenridge Colorado 5 days

March Break Sandiego 1 week
May-June 5 days Vegas
September Disney 1 week
October Europe 2 weeks
November NYC 5 days

So far so good, may have one more trip to vegas in there somewhere.  Should be a good year for travel.


----------



## Bxian (Jan 19, 2010)

Tug is such a great community!  In response to my questions re: driving in Scotland, I have had offers of help from a Texas Tugger, a UK Tugger and a Canadian Tugger.  I will get back to each of you with my questions-thank you!


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 20, 2010)

February 12-21: Six nights in a 1br at HHV GW then 3 nights in hotel at HHV - rented GW unit from HGVC member

April: renting a house for a couple days in Point Reyes, CA

June: five nights at Disneyland - Villas at Grand Californian- my home resort, using DVC points

August: 2 weeks in New England, staying at my mom's and my uncle's house on Cape Cod.

November 6-14: Hawaii-either Oahu or Maui, likely renting from a HGVC or Marriott owner.


----------



## jburbank33 (Jan 22, 2010)

Feb 4-6:  Marriott's Grand Chateau, Las Vegas (Marriott Rewards Points)
Mar 20-27:  Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio (HVC points)
June 15-19: Highland's Inn, Carmel (HVC, home resort using points)
Aug 13-20: Marriott's Aruba Surf Club (II trade)

So excited about our trade to Aruba!  We've never been and it looks fantastic.:whoopie:


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 23, 2010)

nonutrix said:


> Great thread!
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...



I just booked, so need to add:

March - HGVC Waikoloa for 8 nights

April - Flamingo for 4 nights

nonutrix


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 23, 2010)

jburbank33 said:


> Aug 13-20: Marriott's Aruba Surf Club (II trade)
> 
> So excited about our trade to Aruba!  We've never been and it looks fantastic.:whoopie:



Looks like great trading!
Which unit(resort) did you use for this? Is it (Aruba) 2BR unit?
Anyway, congrats and enjoy!


----------

